# Augustusburg



## SatanicKing (9. Juli 2005)

Kann mir mal jemand ein paar Infos zum Augustusburg Downhill geben.
Wie ist die Strecke? Wie sieht es mit Lift oder Shuttlemöglichkeiten aus?
Wenn jemand ein paar Bilder hat wäre auch ganz schön.

Schonmal Danke!


----------



## !itsGOINGdown! (10. Juli 2005)

sers! 
sorry hab keine antworten aber ne frage!  
wann findet denn der spass statt??
also rocken!  
tino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SatanicKing (11. Juli 2005)

Ist kein Rennen, sondern Downhillstrecken an der Augustusburg in der Nähe von Chemnitz.


----------



## Piefke (12. Juli 2005)

Zum Bergauffahren nimmt man die Standseilbahn - fährt alle 15 min oder so.
Bergab gibt es einige schöne Strecken durch den Wald.
Ich würde nicht am WE dahin waren, da sind zu viele Wanderer unterwegs, die Stress machen können.
Ich war vor 1,5 Jahren das letzte Mal da und hatte anschließend promt ne Anzeige am Hals - die Wanderer waren Wessis, was will man da erwarten


----------



## bodo bagger (12. Juli 2005)

120hm ca. 1,3km strecke. nix spektakuläres drinnen aber recht flowig und nett. gute ht strecke. wie gesagt we kannste knicken, da die strecke offizielle wanderwege kreuzt und daher recht frequentiert ist. ansonsten seilbahn fährt alle 15minunten. der betreiber der bahn macht aber öfters recht viel stress und ruft auch ab und an die bullerei an. ansonsten immer schön sauber machen und keinen dreck reintragen. aller versuche das teil mit hilfe des örtlichen skivereins zu legalisieren sind erwartungsgemäß0 gescheitert. hatte sich damals der kollege frenzel von miriquidi mit dem götz uhlemann und fussel von rb-germany schon versucht.

fazit ist ganz nett mal so für nen tag oder besser paar stunden. lohnt aber eher die weite anfahrt von dresden her nicht.


----------



## Red Bull Biker (12. Juli 2005)

die drahtseilbahn ist für dieses jahr außer betrieb wegen umbauarbeiten. wenn du aus dresden kommst würd ich dir eher empfehlen nach krupka zu fahren. fast 500 höhenmeter und ordentlich geschwindigkeit. wir sind fast jeden monat dort. einfach mal pm und ich sag bescheid wenn wir mal wieder hinfahren.


----------



## SatanicKing (13. Juli 2005)

Krupka sind wir auch sehr oft. Leider hab ich kein Auto und fahre immer nur mit. Deshalb suchen wir ja mal etwas Abwechselung, demnächst geht es wohl dann mal nach Bozi Dar.


----------



## mfgoods (9. Januar 2008)

neuigkeiten zum thema augustusburg hier:


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Januar 2008)

wo?

auf eurer site finde ich nüscht!

(grüsse aus hessen alter sack!)


----------



## kcvemu (11. Januar 2008)

find och nüscht!!!!


----------



## Piefke (11. Januar 2008)

kcvemu schrieb:


> find och nüscht!!!!



Steht unter "Streckenzerstörung"
Aber du sollst ja auch arbeiten um diese Zeit und nicht surfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (11. Januar 2008)

(grüsse aus hessen alter sack!)---selber!!!
ich arbeite im moment eine kleine stellungnahme zum stand der legalisierung aus und brauch aber noch ein paar hintergrundinfos. ich versuch mich zu beeilen. ansonsten kann man kurz dazu schreiben: die stadt augustusburg steht voll hinter dem projekt! wir waren zur stadtratsitzung anwesend und konnten wohlwollend feststellen, daß der stadtrat geschlossen für das projekt gestimmt hat. das vorhaben ist sogar noch etwas abgeändert worden, indem der/die projektant/in den mtblern stark entgegenkam und nicht wie vorgesehen das winterareal evtl im sommer "für fahrradfahrer frei zu geben", sondern das areal wird für eine komplette sommer- wie winternutzung projektiert. das heißt: wenn gebaut werden wird soll es eine permanente bikestrecke geben! wenn das nischt is.......sooo geil.
demnächst neues auf:


----------



## mfgoods (13. Januar 2008)

diese zwei doubles (4m und 3m lang) waren in mühevoller arbeit noch im november entstanden. leider nichtmal richtig eingesprungen und nach einer woche schon wieder platt. herzeleid


----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube es wäre wohl besser bis die Legalisierung abgeschlossen ist keine Sprünge oder Ä.mehr zu bauen. Nicht das diese "kleinen Bauaktionen" noch die Projekte behindern!


----------



## mfgoods (13. Januar 2008)

@ piefke, ich geb dir recht. im moment...still ruht der wald.


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (14. Januar 2008)

Gustel war geil ;-) 
hoffentlich wid alles wieder gut Gruß


----------



## mfgoods (1. Februar 2008)

WICHTIGER HINWEIS!!!!!!!!!

@ community, freunde und fahrer in guste

in anbetracht der schwierigen verhandlungslage zum projekt "sport und feizeitareal augustusburg" hat das team woodex ein bitte: stellt die abfahrten auf der illegalen strecke ein! grund: um unsere glaubwürdigkeit nicht zu verlieren und wir weiterhin als gesprächs- und planungspartner eingebunden bleiben (dürfen) ist eine einhaltung des fahrverbots notwendig!
jede zuwiderhandlung schwächt unsere position im kampf um eine legale strecke in augustusburg und ist damit auch für sachsens dh-szene nicht von vorteil.
also: lieber paar monate guste meiden, als dann für immer!

ansonsten wie immer, wenns neues gibt dann hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kcvemu (1. Februar 2008)

@ mfgoods

kann man euch denn in irgendeiner Form unterstützen? (mal abgesehen vom Nichtbefahren) ? 

Und wenn es Sponsoren sind oder ein guter Draht zur Presse!?
Schon mal über einen ARtikel in der MBR nachgedacht?

Eine Bitte noch könntest du mal bescheid (hier im Forum) geben wenn es etwas Neues auf eurer Homepage gibt?? Ich hab irgendwie keine Lust jeden Tag bei euch zu gucken!

cu emu


----------



## mfgoods (2. Februar 2008)

soweit es möglich ist, werd ich neuigkeiten aktuell hier im forum schreiben.

unterstützung nehmen wir gerne an. gibt es etwas, was du da anbieten könntest. alles was das projekt nach vorne bringt ist willkommen.


----------



## mfgoods (11. Februar 2008)

hallo freunde des gepflegten bergabfahrens,
im märz bis april wird es ein kleines event geben, das den einen oder anderen vielleicht interessiert könnte.
mehr da:http://www.team-wood-ex.de.tl/Vierw.ae.lder-Cup-2008.htm
der froldrider


----------



## mfgoods (22. März 2008)

hab mal paar bilder vom vierwäldercup eingestellt....
mfg, der froldrider


----------



## mfgoods (1. April 2008)

s.o.


----------



## mfgoods (14. April 2008)

weitere bilder vom vierwäldercup nun online
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5230

ergebnisse folgen auf unserer hp


----------



## mfgoods (28. April 2008)

die afr und team woodex bereiten für euch ein legales event vor:
am 14.6. wird es einen wiesenslalom auf dem augustusburger skihang geben. teilnehmen kann daran jeder der ein bike hat. wir bauen eine strecke mit dualcharakter und ein paar fr-elemente auf (so der plan).
am abend spielt dann eine band oder dj im imbiss rost´s wiesn.
mehr infos bald unter:


----------



## mfgoods (6. Juni 2008)

neues aus gustel:
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/MITTELSACHSEN/FLOEHA/1302294.html


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (6. Juni 2008)

respekt an euch! ich hoffe das ist ein Signal für die Zuklunft und die ernsthaftigkeit für diesen Sport, damit wirklich alles sehen das dieser Sport gut in Augustusburg etabliert werden kann.
Ich kann leider nicht am Start sein, obwohl ich sehr gerne mitgefahren wäre, aber euer Event fällt auf den gleichen Tag wie das 24h Rennen in Rabenstein bei Chemenitz. Es ärgert mich schon en wenig 
aber dafür dann nächstes Jahr.
Respekt an euch und macht weiter so!


----------



## roeb (6. Juni 2008)

Will dir doch raten zum 24h rennen zu erscheinen, sonst muss ich mich ja noch vor meinem Grill erheben und selber mitfahren 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (20. Juni 2008)

ich stell mal paar bilder vom wiesencross in meine galerie. bis jetzt sind es 10. da komm noch welche dazu.


----------



## mfgoods (24. Juni 2008)

der wiesencross ist mit groÃem erfolg Ã¼ber die bÃ¼hne gegangen und das team woodex als auch die betreiber der anlage in augustusburg sind zu einem entschluss gekommen: wir werden die strecke auf dem skihang in diesem sommer stehen lassen und allen bikern, die interesse haben die mÃ¶glichkeit bieten, zu fahren.
es ist angedacht an wochenenden den lift anzuschalten und gegen einen geringen obolus (angedacht sind einmal 5â¬/tag) kÃ¶nnt ihr den hang/lift nutzen.
damit wir die attraktivitÃ¤t steigern, wollen wir in den nÃ¤chsten wochen noch ein paar sachen dazu bauen. doubles, tables und northshore-elemente sind in planung.
und hier nun meine bitte: wir brauchen fÃ¼r die realisierung dieses projektes sauberen erdaushub als auch Holz. wenn ihr jemanden kennt, der uns Baumaterial kostenfrei zur verfÃ¼gung stellt, meldet euch. wir sind fÃ¼r jede hilfe dankbar.
tel: 01733526433
Mike


----------



## mfgoods (10. Dezember 2008)

Termine für 2009 sind nun online
http://teamwoodex.de/Termine-2009.htm


----------



## Scalpel3000 (11. Dezember 2008)

Was ist das denn...

14.02.2009 Augustusburg Snow&Style Trickcontest 

ihr habt doch alle Termine in deutsch beschrieben und nun das .......

ist das cool, ist das für Ausländer gedacht die kein deutsch können..oder wie jetzt..?


----------



## schens (24. März 2009)

Ich hätte da mal einige Fragen zur aktuellen Situation in Agustusburg.

Ist es zur Zeit grundsätzlich möglich die Standseilbahn zu benutzen? z.B. für eine FR-Tour drei mal am Tag oder so, selbstverständlich unter der Woche
Wie realistisch ist es, dass im Sommer auf Rosts Wiesen gefahren werden kann?


----------



## mfgoods (3. August 2009)

am 29. august startet der wiesencross auf dem gelände der afr (rosts wiesen). 
anmeldung jetzt möglich unter: 
http://teamwoodex.de/Forum/index.htm

die strecke soll danach wieterhin nutzbar bleiben!


----------



## mfgoods (31. August 2009)

bilder vom wiesencross im fotoalbum, bericht und ergebnisse auf unserer seite
http://teamwoodex.de/2-.--Wiesencross-2009.htm


----------



## mfgoods (9. September 2009)

weitere fotos und ein video:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnZ8xpZu4-A"]YouTube - 2.Wiesencross in Augustusburg[/ame]
http://www.dh-team-rsz.de/


----------



## mfgoods (10. September 2009)

am 20.09.2009 mtb treffen in gustel. 
mehr infos unter:http://biobiker.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (18. Oktober 2009)

am 31.10.2009 wird das team woodex in chemnitz einen infoabend zum thema "downhill&freeride in und um chemnitz" veranstalten. mehr auf unserer seite:


----------



## mfgoods (20. Januar 2010)

der maddin hat mal ein kleines filmchen eingestellt:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4372

die strecke wird es im neuen jahr dann auch wieder geben und noch bissel mehr!


----------



## maloh1705 (20. Januar 2010)

Hi hab mal ne blöde Frage, komm aus Chemnitz und wollte dieses Jahr mal häufiger von Augustusburg runter nach Erdmannsdorf fahren...
war letztes Jahr mitm Kumpel 2Mal unterwegs...Kann mir jemand sagen, obs da noch andere Strecken außer an der Seilbahn runter und andere "Waldautobahnen" gibt???Suche was kniffligeres...gibts irgendwas gebautes?
Wie siehts überhaupt aus wegen legalität?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## mfgoods (21. Januar 2010)

@maloh1705
die strecke des wiesencross auf dem gelände von rosts wies`n ist die einzig legale in gustel!


----------



## maloh1705 (21. Januar 2010)

Alles klar...aber wo kann man sonst noch so fahren???(auch weniger legal)
Gruß


----------



## bigzet (22. Januar 2010)

guten abend...
fahre an diesem wochenende meine eltern in flöha besuchen, werd mein bike mit nehmen und mich mal wider auf die suche nach paar schönen singeltrails machen!
leider fahre ich immer nur wild drauf los und hoffe paar neue trails zu finden...
wenn jemand interesse hätte mir bischen was zu zeigen wär ich auf wolke sieben
bzw kennt jemand schöne beschilderte wege?
für antworten bin ich mehr als dankbar...
schönen abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degit (30. Januar 2010)

maloh1705 schrieb:


> Alles klar...aber wo kann man sonst noch so fahren???(auch weniger legal)
> Gruß


mich würde die selbe frage intresieren !!!


----------



## mfgoods (11. April 2010)

@maloh&degit....aber doch nicht hier im forum,der **** liest mit.

es besteht jedoch am 25. april die möglichkeit, jede menge neues zu erfahren! in augustusburg startet zum wiederholten male ein mtb-treffen. der dimb (hier die ig chemnitz und umland) , das team woodex sowie biobiker stellen sich vor und beantworten gern eure fragen.
8.00 uhr beginn mit brunch in rosts wies`n und anschließend wieder vier geführte touren im umland.
infos auch unter: http://www.biobiker.de/3.html


----------



## weberknecht (11. April 2010)

....oder direkt auf www.mountainbikertreffen.de 




mfgoods schrieb:


> @maloh&degit....aber doch nicht hier im forum,der **** liest mit.
> 
> es besteht jedoch am 25. april die möglichkeit, jede menge neues zu erfahren! in augustusburg startet zum wiederholten male ein mtb-treffen. der dimb (hier die ig chemnitz und umland) , das team woodex sowie biobiker stellen sich vor und beantworten gern eure fragen.
> 8.00 uhr beginn mit brunch in rosts wies`n und anschließend wieder vier geführte touren im umland.
> infos auch unter: http://www.biobiker.de/3.html


----------



## maloh1705 (12. April 2010)

Das klingt gut!
hoffe ich kann dabei sein.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## mfgoods (21. April 2010)

am samstag vor dem mtb-treffen will das team noch bissel frühjahrsputz auf dem hang in gustel machen. wer helfen möchte ist gern gesehen. ab 10.00 uhr ist jemand da.
und anschließend noch roll-in...logo
cu


----------



## mfgoods (27. April 2010)

@ alle: die wiesencrossstrecke in gustel ist seit letztem samstag wieder offen! dank vieler helfer konnte alles wieder hergerichtet werden. die obere landung wurde verbreitert, die ausfahrt am wegende ist etwas verändert (dort wird noch ein wallride entstehen) ansonsten erstmal alles beim alten. den lift hatten wir an und nach einigen proben klappte auch das ganz gut.
also: es kann an den we wieder gefahren werden!
bilder im album:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/1587

ps. wer holz spenden kann sollte das bitte tun. wir suchen vor allem lange pfosten und oder platten für den wallride.


----------



## weberknecht (27. April 2010)

mfgoods schrieb:


> @ alle: die wiesencrossstrecke in gustel ist seit letztem samstag wieder offen! dank vieler helfer konnte alles wieder hergerichtet werden. die obere landung wurde verbreitert, die ausfahrt am wegende ist etwas verändert (dort wird noch ein wallride entstehen) ansonsten erstmal alles beim alten. den lift hatten wir an und nach einigen proben klappte auch das ganz gut.
> also: es kann an den we wieder gefahren werden!
> bilder im album:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/1587
> 
> ps. wer holz spenden kann sollte das bitte tun. wir suchen vor allem lange pfosten und oder platten für den wallride.



schick mal die ungefähren maße der pfosten, wir bekommen zum heavy24 besuch von einem nordlam-mtb team aus magdeburg, nordlam ist die gößte holzbude weit und breit in den nbl`s die können bestimmt was mitbringen.....spenden....


----------



## kurbelkalle (3. Mai 2010)

wie lang ist die strecke in augustusburg?


----------



## maloh1705 (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nicht genau nachgemessen, aber ich sag mal so...schnell unten, langsam hoch...das machst du nicht oft...bzw. ich nicht...

Fetzt auf jeden...und zerfetzt...z.B. Schaltauge und Bremsscheibe

Gruß Marcus


----------



## mfgoods (4. Mai 2010)

@ maloh, was ist dir denn widerfahren? soviel schrott! (mit bremsscheibe kann ich möglicherweise dienen)
@ kurbelkalle, es sind 220meter streckenlänge. kurz, aber dafür ganz legal!

sollten sich an we`s genug leute anmelden oder vor ort sein werden wir auch den lift anschmeißen. lohnt sich eben erst ab ner bestimmten anzahl. so fünf bis zehn leute sollten es schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (4. Mai 2010)

Zu schnell runter...hehe


----------



## mfgoods (18. Juni 2010)

leute, wir brauchen eure hilfe! wir wollen in gustel weiterbauen....uns fehlt holz. 
welches wir schon fein zurechtgeschnitten hatte konnte wohl jemand gut gebrauchen. :-(
kann jemand was spenden oder kennt jemanden der es kann? bitte mal melden.

mail to: [email protected]


----------



## maloh1705 (18. Juni 2010)

Zu langsam runter...war etwas pech...bin kurz vorm sprung weggerutscht...und zu kurz geflogen...danke für das angebot mit der scheibe...hab aber schon was neues...

ich halt mal nach holz ausschau...

gruß marcus


----------



## _FROST_ (9. Juli 2010)

ich bin morgen guste !!!! noch jemand?


----------



## mfgoods (28. Juli 2010)

es geht scharf am 18/19. september in gustel!

wir suchen noch helfer und baumaterial. weitere infos auf unserer seite und unter:
http://www.schlossx.de


----------



## weberknecht (28. Juli 2010)

mfgoods schrieb:


> es geht scharf am 18/19. september in gustel!
> 
> wir suchen noch helfer und baumaterial. weitere infos auf unserer seite und unter:
> http://dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=333&Itemid=172



hi, haben erst einmal eine provisorische hp freigeschalten! .....guggst du unter
http://www.schlossx.de

hier ein paar eckdaten

non profit veranstaltung, heißt wir kalkulieren bis zur letzten minute das budget.... 
momentan sind die grössten finanz-positionen die zeitmessung, die sicherheitsmaßnahmen (ersthelfer, rettungsanitäter, absperrungen, groupies, streckenposten..... selbst das sch....haus und die duschen müssen bezahlt werden

wer uns persönlich (z.B. als ordner) oder mit money (spenden) unterstützen will bitte melden.... oder dann auf jeden fall, anmelden und startgeld überweisen mike hat schon ein dutzend zusagen eingesammelt...bürgermeisterin,schlossverwaltung, rettungsverband, vereine,grundstückseigentümer, firmen usw. helft mit das wir das baby *schlossX *gross kriegen


----------



## _FROST_ (29. Juli 2010)

wo melde ich mich an?????


----------



## mfgoods (29. Juli 2010)

@ alle:
anmeldung wird demnächst freigeschaltet

dualslalom max 64 starter (ab 14 jahren frei)
schlossx   max 150 starter (ab 18 jahren frei)


----------



## _FROST_ (3. August 2010)

fett kann ich mal mein demo 9 testen XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (7. August 2010)

@ alle und wichtig!

wir suchen noch helfer für die veranstaltung am 18.-19. september in gustel.
wer an diesen we helfen kann ( streckenposten und parcourerbauer ) bitte mit pn an mich wenden. 
oder email an: [email protected],
betreff: schlossx


----------



## _FROST_ (8. August 2010)

wie siehts nun aus mit der anmeldung bei 4wiessen?


----------



## prolet77 (8. August 2010)

wird noch was für eine legalisierung getan? der offizielle teil lohnt ja kaum zu fahren... der andere ist allerdings gut bis ausbaufähig!


----------



## mfgoods (8. August 2010)

die legale errichtung einer dh-strecke in gustel ist abhängig vom bauvorhaben skihang 2 im gebiet der ehemaligen strecke. d.h. erst skihang...dann strecke! und momentan ist alles in behördlichen verfahren angebunden und dauert seine zeit. wir leben in deutschland und nicht in canada! schade eigentlich.
um alle interessenten zu beruhigen: wir sind weiter am ball (nicht am drücker) und haben das projekt nicht aus den augen verloren. bis dahin wird es veranstaltungen wie am 18/19. september geben und im frühjahr, so der plan, ein offizielles dh-race in der näheren umgebung von chemnitz mit allem was dazu gehört (training,seeding,competition und party). 2 tage lang!
also ich hoffe, allen den es möglich ist helfen mit, daß der schlossx ein erfolg wird. das sind unsere zukünftigen referenzen!
bis die tage , der oldie


----------



## spirello (8. August 2010)

_FROST_ schrieb:


> wie siehts nun aus mit der anmeldung bei 4wiessen?



Seite mit ausführlichen Infos zu Strecke, Anmeldung usw. geht Mitte der Woche unter www.schlossx.de online.


----------



## _FROST_ (9. August 2010)

Ich habe gelesen zeltplatz????
wo kann man den da zelten auf de strecke???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (9. August 2010)

für alle die etwas weiter her kommen und an beiden tagen vorort sein wollen, wird unterhalb der sommerrodelbahn ein kleiner zeltplatz eingerichtet.


----------



## _FROST_ (9. August 2010)

goil


----------



## _FROST_ (10. August 2010)

kommt freitag jemand mit nach guste???


----------



## _FROST_ (10. August 2010)

kommt freitag jemand mit nach guste???


----------



## mfgoods (10. August 2010)

mfgoods schrieb:


> fÃ¼r alle die etwas weiter her kommen und an beiden tagen vorort sein wollen, wird unterhalb der sommerrodelbahn ein kleiner zeltplatz eingerichtet.



...und fÃ¼r all diejenigen, die ein festes dach Ã¼bern kopf brauchen, haben wir kontakt zur jh chemnitz auf der augustusburger strasse aufgenommen:  17,90 â¬ fÃ¼r Ã¼+f, entfernung zur strecke ca. 5000 meter.


----------



## _FROST_ (11. August 2010)

ZeLtEn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


SAUFEN


----------



## mfgoods (18. August 2010)

anmeldungen zum rhv schlossx augustusburg sind jetzt möglich:
www.schlossx.de

bitte bedenkt: anmeldungen zum dualslalom sind zwar am samstag auch noch möglich, sollten jedoch alle 64 startplätze vergeben sein nur bei ausfall eines starters!


----------



## _FROST_ (19. August 2010)

eh und wo melde ich mich nun richtig an anmelde formular?
oder
ist das anmelde formular die überweisung


----------



## _FROST_ (19. August 2010)

und ja ich melde mich noch als helfer!!!


----------



## mfgoods (19. August 2010)

_FROST_ schrieb:


> eh und wo melde ich mich nun richtig an anmelde formular?
> oder
> ist das anmelde formular die überweisung



...die überweisung gilt als anmeldung! eure daten nicht vergessen mit anzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _FROST_ (19. August 2010)

wie siets aus braucht ihr noch helfer?


----------



## frichte1 (19. August 2010)

Mike ich denke, dass ich auch als Helfer zur Verfügung stehen werde.


----------



## degit (19. August 2010)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Mike ich denke, dass ich auch als Helfer zur Verfügung stehen werde.


das mit dem helfer bekommen wir noch hin oder ???


----------



## frichte1 (20. August 2010)

degit schrieb:


> das mit dem helfer bekommen wir noch hin oder ???



... da wir ja beide ein ausgeprägtes Helfersyndrom haben sollte das passen. Wir werden unsere Wehwehchen beiseite schieben und anderen zur Seite stehen


----------



## Mircwidu (20. August 2010)

was tummelst du dich denn hier schon wieder Frichte? solltest du nicht in Shanghai sitzen?

bin einer Helfer tätigkeit auch nicht abgeneigt. Kann man sich da vielleicht mal mit irgend jemand abstimmen? Spirello oder mal bei euch vorbei kommen oder so?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## mfgoods (4. September 2010)

@ alle, die helfer sein möchten zum schlosscross in augustusburg:

bitte mal mit pn bei mir melden mit angabe des namens ,einer tel-nr oder email-adresse.
danke, der oldie


----------



## _FROST_ (5. September 2010)

ich habe ja nu das geld ueberwiesen woher weiss ich jetyt das alles klar lauft


----------



## weberknecht (6. September 2010)

_FROST_ schrieb:


> ich habe ja nu das geld ueberwiesen woher weiss ich jetyt das alles klar lauft



Hi, Frost wir haben alle erforderlichen Genehmigungen von der Stadt Augustusburg. Da Sicherheitskonzept ist nach einer kleinen Streckenänderung genehmigt, Rettungswagen, Zeitmessung und der Shuttlebus sind bestellt. Der Zeltplatz, Getränke, Grill, Frühstück sind gebucht. 
Zur Zeit sammelt Mike noch alte Matrazen um die kritische Gefahrenstellen abzupolstern
Wer Lust hat, kann Samstag vor dem Flutlichtdual beim Gaudi Klappirennen mit Klapprad oder Rücktrittrad (ohne Schaltung) starten. 
Mittlerweile haben sich 20 Helfer gemeldet die wir für Aufbau, Streckensicherung und Abbau auch brauchen.
Wird also ein rundes WEEKend. Bis dann!


----------



## mfgoods (9. September 2010)

ich bin am we in guste auf der strecke zum bauen! helfer sind willkommen.
mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _FROST_ (9. September 2010)

grüße mike komm am samstag hinn zum training aber bau auch gerne mit.


----------



## Mircwidu (9. September 2010)

ich bin leider erst am besagten we wieder oben in der heimat.

wollt ihr vor den Touren am Samstag noch bissl was besprechen oder können wir erst kurz vor Tourbeginn aufkreuzen


----------



## _FROST_ (11. September 2010)

Das wird was nächse woche


----------



## mfgoods (12. September 2010)

wie geht es unserem sturzopfer?


----------



## frichte1 (12. September 2010)

Sturz? Hab ich also doch noch was verpasst ... Details bitte!


----------



## Mircwidu (12. September 2010)

wann ist denn nächsten Samstag antreten?
Gebt ihr noch mal genaue Infos raus mit Zeitplan oder so?
Wann sollen wir Helfer am Sonntag da sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (12. September 2010)

@ die helfer
ab freitag 9.00 gehts scharf ,bauen.
samstag 11.00 sind alle verantwortlichen vor ort und werden dann alle anwesenden helfer einteilen. auch die aufgaben für sonntag verteilen.
am sonntag nochmal 8.00 kurze einweisung.


----------



## Mircwidu (12. September 2010)

naja Freitag bin ich noch in München. Also kann erst ab Samstag kommen.
An der FR-Tour kann man ja trotzdem Teilnehmen oder?
Passt der Zeitplan von der http://www.schlossx.de seite?

Freu mich shcon


----------



## much175 (20. September 2010)

Hiho,
war am Samstag und Sonntag zwar nur als Zuschauer, aber trotzdem mit dabei! Ich fand grad den Samstag Abend sehr gemütlich und die Musik hat gepasst!

dickes Lob


----------



## _FROST_ (20. September 2010)

War geil!!

mein bein ist zwar fast am abfallen aber war geil


----------



## 4X Element (20. September 2010)

Schönes Ding schönes Ding, und die Strecke war geil zum Fahren und unten noch mal schön in den Wald!


----------



## Randon (20. September 2010)

much175 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> war am Samstag und Sonntag zwar nur als Zuschauer, aber trotzdem mit dabei! Ich fand grad den Samstag Abend sehr gemütlich und die Musik hat gepasst!
> 
> dickes Lob



War schon irgendwie besonders der Dualslalom im Flutlicht, schön anzusehen.


----------



## mw.dd (20. September 2010)

Hallo,

der erste Teil unserer Bilder vom Sonntag ist online:
http://picasaweb.google.de/mwolf.dd/201009MTBAugustusburgTag2#

Es ist nur eine subjektive Auswahl, und auf die ausgewogene Berücksichtigung aller Starter wurde nicht geachtet. Alle Bilder sind am Table am Kirchvorplatz entstanden.

Die restlichen Bilder werden sortiert und anschließend komplett zum herunterladen zur Verfügung gestellt; den Link gibt es auf Anfrage per PN oder E-Mail.


----------



## mfgoods (21. September 2010)

@ alle:

im bärengartenweg (unterhalb der kirche) ist eine naturholz-sitzgruppe am we (nacht zum so höchstwahrscheinlich) gestohlen worden! sollte jemand beobachtungen diesbezüglich gemacht haben, bitte mal bei mir melden. die polizei hat die ermittlung aufgenommen. das wirft kein gutes bild auf die veranstaltung, weil einige leute einen direkten bezug zu uns herstellen wollen! das kann ich so nicht akzeptieren!!!!!!!!


----------



## _FROST_ (21. September 2010)

Warte so ne gruppe Aus holz hinter dem schloß mit etwa 4 figuren mit mind ein bären...???


----------



## 4X Element (21. September 2010)

also wenn es diese gruppe ist, wo da so eine bär und nen eule oder so reingeschnitzt ist.... dann stand die auch am sonntag früh noch. an der bin ich doch früh noch vorbei gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _FROST_ (21. September 2010)

Alle sind eingeladen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/groups/view/76


----------



## spirello (21. September 2010)

mfgoods schrieb:


> @ alle:
> 
> im bärengartenweg (unterhalb der kirche) ist eine naturholz-sitzgruppe am we (nacht zum so höchstwahrscheinlich) gestohlen worden! sollte jemand beobachtungen diesbezüglich gemacht haben, bitte mal bei mir melden. die polizei hat die ermittlung aufgenommen. das wirft kein gutes bild auf die veranstaltung, weil einige leute einen direkten bezug zu uns herstellen wollen! das kann ich so nicht akzeptieren!!!!!!!!



Das ist ja übel.  Ich denke mal Maik meint die Burschen, die hier links im Bild zu sehen sind:





Zum Bärengartenweg kommt man, wenn man den Schloßweg (dort wo's die Ölattacke gab) geradeaus weitergeht. (Also nicht Richtung Bergstation abbiegt).


----------



## mfgoods (21. September 2010)

es ist auf dem weg die zweite anlage dieser art und eine bank mit geschnitzten figuren (bär und uhu) fehlt davon.


----------



## Mircwidu (21. September 2010)

aber wer um Gottes willen kommt auf die so eine Bank zu klauen. Das muss doch auch auffallen, da man die ja mitm Auto und Hänger weg bringen muss.

Gut wer kommt auch auf die Idee Öl aufn weg zu kippen.
Man muss die Menschheit nicht verstehen.

Ich hoffe nur das es nicht auf diese Super Veranstaltung zurück fällt.


----------



## droessirider (21. September 2010)

da musste aber hübsch paar Leuts sein um das massive teil zu bewegen und bitte mal ehrlich wer klaut denn sowas
 so ein schotter auch noch wenn die bösen Jungs mit ihren Fahrrädern in der Stadt sind  das ist nicht schick vorallem weil die Fahrradparty so ne geniale Veranstaltung war und dringenden Wiederholungsbedarf hat


----------



## 4X Element (21. September 2010)

mfgoods schrieb:


> es ist auf dem weg die zweite anlage dieser art und eine bank mit geschnitzten figuren (bär und uhu) fehlt davon.



gut wenn es zwei auf dem weg gibt, dann war es sonntag früh schon nur noch eine, als ich da früh in der zeit  8 Uhr bis etwa 8.30 Uhr vorbei bin.


----------



## weberknecht (22. September 2010)

Hi, unsere beiden connys haben schöne Fotos geschossen, geri, jens und dima haben auch noch ein paar volle speicherkarten die wir demnächst veröffentlichen, wer kennt fahrer die mit helmkamera auf der strecke waren? bitte meldet euch, wir möchten eure videos gern auf die schlossx seite bringen




mw.dd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der erste Teil unserer Bilder vom Sonntag ist online:
> http://picasaweb.google.de/mwolf.dd/201009MTBAugustusburgTag2#
> ...


----------



## _FROST_ (22. September 2010)

Also zu der sitz holz gruppe die leute die zelten da waren habe ich nichts davo n gemerkt das sie so was mitgenommen haben nur so erste ma....
finds dennoch hoch beschißen mega ******* das so was passirt ist

helm cammera???
hat einer gehabt von den zeltern ichmach mich ma kundig


----------



## Randon (22. September 2010)

mfgoods schrieb:


> @ alle:
> das wirft kein gutes bild auf die veranstaltung, weil einige leute einen direkten bezug zu uns herstellen wollen! das kann ich so nicht akzeptieren!!!!!!!!




Ohne Vorurteile streuen zu wollen, aber vielleicht haben eben grad diese Leute die Naturholzgruppe jetzt in der Garage stehen. Es könnte ja sein, dass die auf dem Rückweg vom Straße ölen noch Tatendrang verspürten.

Ich könnt ko..., da geben sich einige Leute Mühe in der Provinz mal was auf die Füße zu stellen, und dann gibt's solche Strolche die sabotieren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weberknecht (22. September 2010)

Hi hier ein neues Webalbum vom schlossx 2010 http://picasaweb.google.de/107010669631797216814/SchlossxAugustusburg2010Dima#
P.S. haben an der Bergstation einen  CICLO Tacho gefunden, wer so ein Teil vermisst bitte melden!!


----------



## mfgoods (23. September 2010)

hier nochmal die bitte: wer fotos gemacht hat und/oder videos, bitte posten!


----------



## weberknecht (23. September 2010)

http://www.die-fotoseite.de/schlossx/


----------



## mfgoods (27. September 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFAU6til2s0"]YouTube        - 1. RHV SchlossX Augustusburg 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## mfgoods (27. September 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/1587


----------



## mfgoods (28. September 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/TeamWoodex/Schlossx2010#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (14. Oktober 2010)

hier nochmal der aufruf an alle. sollte jemand  hinweise zur holzbank oder deren verbleib machen können, bitte melden. ein bild aus dem stadtanzeiger zur hilfe:
http://www.augustusburg.de/htm/stverw/anzeiger/anzeiger_1010/Seite_04.pdf


----------



## mfgoods (18. Oktober 2010)

hallo leute. der toni sÃ¶ll, freier fotograf unter anderen bei der freien presse hatte auch paar schÃ¶ne fotos zum schlossx gemacht. hier der link zur seite:
http://www.toni-bilder.de/Fotogalerie/Schlosscross_Augustusburg/index.htm
findet sich jemand abgelichtet und hat interesse an diesen bild, kann er es kÃ¤uflich erwerben. der toni hÃ¤tte gern einen unkostenbeitrag i. h. v. 8â¬. dann ist das bild in ganzer auflÃ¶sung euer.
bis die tage


----------



## scooby_doo (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier in der Region (zugezogen) und suche nun nach Spots um weiterhin Bergab zu fahren.

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie die Situation in Augustusburg eigentlich ist? Ist das eine legale Strecke, kann man auch am Wochenende fahren, sind das nur die paar Meter Wiese, die man auf youtube sehen kann und wie finde ich die Strecke?

Ihr seht, ich bin ein wenig ahnungslos. Ich habe mir zwar den Beitrag durchgelesen, wurde aber nicht so recht schlau daraus. Daher wäre ich für Antworten sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## Randon (24. Oktober 2010)

scooby_doo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu hier in der Region (zugezogen) und suche nun nach Spots um weiterhin Bergab zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Bist du auf der Suche nach NUR DOWNHILL? Das ist hier eher schwierig weil eher Enduroregion-topographisch bedingt. Wenn dir sowas aber auch Spass machen würde gibts einige Anlaufstellen. Wo genau willst du denn fahren? Nur in Guste oder darf es auch ein wenig tiefer in den Wälden sein?

PS: das was man auf youtube sieht ist in Augustusburg auf dem Skihang. Was richtig legales bzw. öffentliches gibt es nicht. Aber auch nix wirklich illegales.


----------



## scooby_doo (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Also Enduro ist nicht mein Ding. Fahre bergab und schiebe wieder hoch oder mit Lift wenn einer da ist.

Ansonsten muss es von der Location nicht unbedingt Augustusburg sein. Komme selber aus Zwickau (seit ein paar Wochen zumindest) und von daher ist es mir eigentlich fast egal wohin ich fahren muss. Solange es sich von den Kilometern einigermaßen in Grenzen hält. Soll heißen, um die 100 km oder sogar mehr in eine Richtung wäre mir auf Dauer zu viel für meinen "Hometrail".

Also schonmal danke für weitere Antworten...


----------



## chem (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi scooby doo,

kenne mich in guste zwar ein bisschen aus, aber ich bike noch nicht lang genug um die ganzen strecken zu kennen. aber wenn du in der region mal was vor hast würde ich gern mitkommen.


----------



## Erzi (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi scooby_doo,
fÃ¼r "nur Bergabgeschichten" ist der Fichtelberg ideal.
Da kannst Du aufwÃ¤rts die Seilbahn nutzen (Downhillticket 15â¬ fÃ¼r 7 Fahrten) und abwÃ¤rts so http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9576
Auf der anderen Seite gleich am Keilberg ist auch ein netter DH Park (http://www.miss-streeted.de/home/mountainbike-erzgebirge-downhill.mountain-bike). 
Viel SpaÃ und beste GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## Randon (24. Oktober 2010)

scooby_doo schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> 
> Also Enduro ist nicht mein Ding. Fahre bergab und schiebe wieder hoch oder mit Lift wenn einer da ist.




dann wäre das was wir heute gemacht haben genau dein Ding gewesen. Hoch schieben - runter bollern mit hüpfen usw. Und das nur ca. 25km von Z entfernt. Ich glaube du wurdest sogar von einem aus unserer "Gang" per PN eingeladen?! Mehr kann und will ich aber dazu nicht preisgeben, da musste schon mal so einer Einladung nachkommen.


----------



## chem (25. Oktober 2010)

hi randon,

machst du jetzt unter der woche auch wieder paar ausfahrten?
hab die woche frei.

der bikepark würde mich schon reizen, möchte man ja bald mal machen das Wetter wird ja eher schlechter....

mfg michael

edit: also ich würde die woche wahrscheinlich mal auf den fichtelberg und oder in der bikepark. fährt da zufällig jemand von euch?


----------



## scooby_doo (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

danke für die vielen Antworten.

Also, 

@ chem: meinst du mit Bikepark den Keilberg oder gibt es hier in der Gegend noch einen anderen? Fichtelberg wollte ich übrigens auch mal vor kurzem hin. Dort liegt aber wohl schon Schnee, schau also vorher mal nach dem Wetterbericht.

@ Radon: ja, stimmt. Ich habe eine Einladung bekommen; vielen Dank nochmal dafür. Leider war das ein wenig kurzfristig und als ich die PM gelesen habe, war der Treffpunkt schon vorbei. Habe aber deinem Kollegen schon eine Mail diesbezüglich geschickt.

@Erzi: Fichtelberg und Keilberg werden sich wohl die nächste Zeit erledigt haben, da Schnee liegt. Da werden die wohl langsam auf Skibetrieb umrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (26. Oktober 2010)

nicht ubedingt.
Wir sind schon länger am überlegen O-Thal oder so mal im Winter zu fahren.
Wird bestimmt auch spaßig.


----------



## chem (26. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn jemand die Tage in der Umgebung Zschopau ein paar Ausfahrten vor hat, ich wäre für alles dabei. Mit entfernteren Orten hätte ich auch kein Problem > solang da eine Bahn hin fährt. 

Bin von Heute bis So rund um die Uhr einsatzfähig.


----------



## mfgoods (3. Januar 2011)

die vorbereitungen für den snowx sind fast abgeschlossen.
termin bei guten bedingungen ist der 29. januar, 18.00 uhr in gustel.
mehr unter:http://dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id =333&Itemid=172


----------



## _FROST_ (3. Januar 2011)

wussen hier los?
in guste ein schnee renn cool wann?


----------



## mw.dd (3. Januar 2011)

@Mike Ich erlaube mir mal, Deinen Link zu korrigieren:
DIMB IG Chemnitz


----------



## _FROST_ (4. Januar 2011)

hö wo melde ich mich an?


----------



## mfgoods (5. Januar 2011)

danke micha, da hab ich einfach meinen zugang kopiert
anmelden geht bald los!


----------



## weberknecht (7. Januar 2011)

mini video von der  mtb snowX strecke augustusburg

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=177614892271886&oid=181128515237236


----------



## mfgoods (8. Januar 2011)

toll....das kann man bloß wieder ansehen, wenn man facebook-inhaftierter ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (8. Januar 2011)

Ich bin inhaftiert, kann es aber trotzdem nicht sehen...


----------



## maloh1705 (12. Januar 2011)

ich auch nicht


----------



## Randon (12. Januar 2011)

guckst du [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9QDbuWCvGY"]YouTube        - SnowX 2011[/nomedia]


----------



## mfgoods (26. Februar 2011)

so: am 11.3. abends ab ca. 20.00 uhr bis spätestens 22.00 uhr können wir uns auf dem skihang nach dem riesenslalom der snowboarder im parcour tummeln und je nachdem wer alles da ist und wieviele, einen modus kreieren, nachdem ein sieger ermittelt werden kann.
mein vorschlag: jeder kann sooft fahren ,wie er will ,oder es den berg hochschafft! ;-). wer die bestzeit hält kann sich erstmal zurücklehnen oder glühwein trinken gehen. der rest versucht zu unterbieten. das gilt auch für die platzierungen.(ähnlich zeittraining 1+2 bei der f1) ist die wettkampfzeit abgelaufen, stehen die platzierungen fest und wir werden prämieren.
wir werden den slalomparcour der snowboarder nutzen! bevor der wettkampf der brettfahrer nicht zu ende ist, will ich keinen biker auf dem hang sehen!


----------



## Randon (26. Februar 2011)

Sach ma Mike stimmt das Datum 11.03. (Freitag) Wenn ja wäre das suboptimal, denn da ist auch Miriquidi Stammtisch.


----------



## _FROST_ (27. Februar 2011)

jupi also neues rennen ist am .3 überhaubt noch schnee
und wo meldet man sich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (27. Februar 2011)

genau! 11.3., schnee genug-kein anmelden!


----------



## mfgoods (16. März 2011)

für den Frühjahrsputz auf der Hausstrecke in Gustel suchen wir noch Helfer. Termin 16.4.2011. Danach Einrollen und Grillen. Würste gratis!


----------



## mfgoods (16. März 2011)

nächstes Event am 17.4. 2011
MTB-Treffen in Augustusburg mit der diesjährigen Eröffnung der Hausstrecke und geführten Touren von Race bis Enduro. Kleines Expoareal auf der Skiwiese mit Fahrradhändlern aus Chemnitz. Leihbikes möglich.


----------



## mfgoods (11. April 2011)

hier gibt es mal noch paar infos zum 17.4.
http://www.biobiker.de


----------



## mw.dd (11. April 2011)

mfgoods schrieb:


> hier gibt es mal noch paar infos zum 17.4.
> http://www.biobiker.de



Danke!


----------



## soebb77 (11. April 2011)

gibts paar fotos vom gestrigen tag?


----------



## chem (11. April 2011)

ich bin am 17.4 bestimmt auch mit dabei. mein bike macht nur momentan ein paar probleme.


----------



## Mircwidu (12. April 2011)

Hi,
ich muss schauen wie ich Samstag und Sonntag Zeit habe, da ich in den letzten zügen der Wohnungsrenovierung stecke.
Aber wie ich gesehen habe machst du ja auf Rost Wiesen einfach bissl DH oder?
Da kann man doch einfach hinzustoßen oder?


----------



## much175 (12. April 2011)

kann man sich auch ein Bike ausleihen und damit die Tour mitfahren? Oder sind die nur um zu testen, wie sich der Weg zur nächsten Eisdiele fährt?


----------



## mfgoods (12. April 2011)

soebb77 schrieb:


> gibts paar fotos vom gestrigen tag?


 dazu: von wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (12. April 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> kann man sich auch ein Bike ausleihen und damit die Tour mitfahren? Oder sind die nur um zu testen, wie sich der Weg zur nächsten Eisdiele fährt?



es waren bikes zum testen angekündigt, ich habe aber bis dato noch keine zusage, deshalb kann ich auch noch keine aussage zum gebrauch selbiger machen.
notfalls habe ich noch ein tourenbike rahmengröße s in der hinterhand


----------



## soebb77 (13. April 2011)

mfgoods schrieb:


> dazu: von wo?



sonntag war ein fotomensch am start und hat den ganzen tag geknipst. hätte ja sein können das er sich auch hier rumtreibt...


----------



## mfgoods (13. April 2011)

hatte der nicht flyer verteilt, wo seine website draufstand?! ich hatte solche in der seilbahn gesehen.


----------



## soebb77 (14. April 2011)

mfgoods schrieb:


> hatte der nicht flyer verteilt, wo seine website draufstand?! ich hatte solche in der seilbahn gesehen.



ja kann sein, hab aber keine adresse  
du vielleicht?


----------



## mfgoods (2. Mai 2011)

Anmeldung zum Schlossx am 26.6.2011 jetzt freigeschalten.
www.schlossx.de


----------



## mfgoods (6. Juni 2011)

neues steinfeld in gustel:


----------



## spirello (6. Juni 2011)

Sehr gut. Hast wohl am Wochenende Obelix dahingelockt? Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Schlauchautomat in der Nähe


----------



## Randon (6. Juni 2011)

spirello schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Hast wohl am Wochenende Obelix dahingelockt? Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Schlauchautomat in der Nähe



Hey Mike, du kannst mir doch nicht die Fundamentsteine für meine geplante Burg mopsen... Nee Scherz beiseite, haste fein gebaut. Und wie der Bingo schon sagte wär ein Schlauchomat in der Nähe eine gute Idee. Oder gleich ein Laufradomat? Zum Glück wird das ganze ja auch von einem renomierten Bikehändler unterstützt, der freut sich sicher über den zu erwartenden KundenAndrang.


----------



## mfgoods (7. Juni 2011)

ich war nicht allein!
dank an die jungs von greenhill racing und die woodriders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (11. Juni 2011)

heute wieder bauen. ab 11.00 uhr


----------



## mfgoods (11. Juni 2011)

und wieder steht etwas. danke eric, felix


----------



## FreerideFREAK69 (12. Juni 2011)

jo kein ding wir kommen doch immer gern

www.wood-riders.de.tl


----------



## soebb77 (13. Juni 2011)

wow ein hauch von north shore


----------



## weberknecht (18. Juni 2011)

soebb77 schrieb:


> wow ein hauch von north shore



guggst du   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgNkv8lrkp4"]YouTube        - âª2. SchlossX Augustusburgâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## soebb77 (19. Juni 2011)

ansich schön... nur leider sooo kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (27. Juni 2011)

wer bilder oder videos vom 2.schlossx gemacht hat, bitte hier mal posten.


----------



## mfgoods (30. Juni 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/TeamWoodex/SchlossX2011


----------



## bigzet (14. Juli 2011)

bin samstag und sonntag in flöha zu besuch.
hätte jemand lust mir paar abfahrtsvarianten von augustusburg nach erdmannsdorf zu zeigen? 
würde mich freuen...


----------



## weberknecht (24. Juli 2011)

mfgoods schrieb:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/TeamWoodex/SchlossX2011



hier noch ein paar Fotos vom schlossx 2011
http://die-fotoseite.de/schlossx/2011/index.html

fotografiert von Jens Wagner


----------



## weberknecht (24. Juli 2011)

bigzet schrieb:


> bin samstag und sonntag in flöha zu besuch.
> hätte jemand lust mir paar abfahrtsvarianten von augustusburg nach erdmannsdorf zu zeigen?
> würde mich freuen...



... hi meist triffst du ein paar Rider bei der Bergauffahrt in der Bahn Sa/So ab 12.00 Uhr ist meist Jemand auf der Strecke .... einfach fragen!!


----------



## mfgoods (3. August 2011)

muss hier nochmal nachfragen: hat noch irgendwer bilder(videos) gemacht vom schlossx?
wenn ja-bitte mal bei mir melden.


----------



## mfgoods (12. September 2011)

veranstaltungen im september/oktober in augustusburg:

25.09. mountainbikertreffen mit 4 geführten touren und mehr
         ab 8.30 uhr brunch, ca 10.uhr start der touren


----------



## weberknecht (25. Oktober 2011)

Wann: 30.11.2011 
Wo: Augustusburg Freeridewäldchen an der Sommerrodelbahn

Pro Mountain Biking e.V. lädt die MTB-Familie zur RHV-Geisterfahrt in das Freeridewäldchen Rosts Wiesen Augustusburg ein.

16.00 - 17.30 Uhr freies Training MTB RHV Geisterfahrt
19:00 - 21:30 Uhr MTB RHV Geisterfahrt*
 22.00 Uhr Siegerehrung und Hüttenparty bei Rosts

Startbedingungen unter www.promtb.de


----------



## Kallesurf (25. Oktober 2011)

weberknecht schrieb:


> Wann: 30.11.2011



Wenn ich das richtig lese soll das am 30.10. sein, oder?

VG Thomas


----------



## weberknecht (25. Oktober 2011)

Kallesurf schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig lese soll das am 30.10. sein, oder?
> 
> VG Thomas



stimmt 30.10. hab mich vertippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideFREAK69 (12. November 2011)

Jetzt werden von anwohnern denen es nicht passt Stahlseile in Kopfhöhe über die Wege gespannt um Radler daran zuhinter zufahren. Wenn ihr mich fragt ist das versuchter Totschlag... 

Finds ganzschön krass zu was normale Leute^^ fähig sind und was für Risiken Sie eingehen denn das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr!

wie seht ihr das?


----------



## mw.dd (12. November 2011)

FreerideFREAK69 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden von anwohnern denen es nicht passt Stahlseile in Kopfhöhe über die Wege gespannt um Radler daran zuhinter zufahren. Wenn ihr mich fragt ist das versuchter Totschlag...
> 
> Finds ganzschön krass zu was normale Leute^^ fähig sind und was für Risiken Sie eingehen denn das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr!
> 
> wie seht ihr das?



Wo konkret? Fotos?


----------



## Kallesurf (13. November 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wo konkret? Fotos?



Ja wo wäre interesant, Fotos machen und ans Ordnungsamt.


----------



## Mircwidu (13. November 2011)

Nicht nur Fotos machen sondern Anzeige bei der Polizei machen.
Gibt es hier viele Berichte wie man damit umgehen soll.
Das ist aber echt mal übel.


----------



## FreerideFREAK69 (13. November 2011)

das nächste mal ruf ich ih de polizei


----------



## Hypertony (21. November 2011)

ich sehs genauso...manche haben echt nen schuss


----------



## XCosser (16. Dezember 2011)

alter das is ja echt hammer!da müsste ich mal ein erwichen. der würde das seil fressen!


----------



## dkc-live (17. Mai 2012)

http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...ch-illegal-den-Berg-runter-artikel7760003.php


habt ihr das schon gesehen`?


----------



## Piefke (17. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder tolle Stimmungsmache gegen die bösen Downhiller. Dieser Herr R.E. ist bestimmt ein Rentner, dem langweilig ist und der an allem was zu meckern hat. Solche Querulanten gibt es leider überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. Mai 2012)

Schon lange gesehen und reagiert; Frau Frohmader kann auch anders...
Das böse Bild vom Mike können wir aber leider nicht mehr ungedruckt machen


----------



## AirNST (27. Mai 2012)

@ user ohne zeitnähe

der artikel ist vom 14.09.2011 

inzwischen sind und werden weiterhin heerscharen ambitionierter DH/FR/(AM)-er diverse lines runterzischen, solange die LOCALZ nix gescheites "LEGALIZEN"

soweit meine 50 cents dazu...

im ernst


----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2012)

Kann man die Strecke nun fahren? Ich war letztens zur AUgustusburg geradelt von FG aus und wollte sie mir mal anschauen. Aber im Netz habe ich nix über die Lage gefunden.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Juni 2012)

Auch dieses Jahr findet wieder ein Bergab-Rennen in Augustusburg statt:
www.schlossx.de
Termin: 24.6, also am Sonntag - daher schnell anmelden!


----------



## Katrin1985 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Weiß wer ob man aktuell den DH in Augustusburg fahren kann? Und kommt man dort mit ner Seilbahn hoch? War noch nie dort, hab mal was von nem Kumpel gehört, dass es da was gibt...

Liebe Grüße Katrin


----------



## FreerideFREAK69 (15. Mai 2014)

Hi, ja kann man fahren allerdings ist dazu zusagen es ist illigal und es kann sein das auf den Strecken bäume quer liegen von unzufrieden rentern hingelegt... mit der seilbahn kannste fahren 20 fahrten karte kostet 25 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin1985 (15. Mai 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Info. Hab schon bisschen was gelesen, dass es da einige Gegner von gibt.. Naja, wir suchen immer nach Alternativen zu Thale, weil das immer ganz schön weit ist. Wir sind eben auch zu faul das Bike den Berg hoch zu schieben, daher fallen örtliche Sachen eher aus... Also weiter suchen. Hab irgendwie keine Lust auf Ärger dort..


----------



## AirNST (15. Mai 2014)

Legale strecke ist von oben gesehen rechts von der standseilbahn (trambahn am seil fährt alle 20 min). Links um die bergstation herum aufm gehweg auf passanten achten und sprung in den hang genießen, dann nahe bahn in das wäldchen bis unter bahnbrücke durch, ab da wieder rücksicht auf wanderer haben. Hoffe, daß nachem rennen die sprünge wieder stehenbleiben . Dann ist Gust'l wirklich ne reise wert

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## XCosser (15. Mai 2014)

So wie es klingt suchst du strecken wo der Lift auch unter der Woche läuft? wenn ja wäre auch Ochsenkopf was für dich, das ist auch nicht all zu weit von hier, da Fahr ich nächste Woche mal hin


----------



## FreerideFREAK69 (15. Mai 2014)

Sprünge bleibn nach dem renn wieder stehn ich begine demnächst mit dem auf bau der sprünge... die strecke die hier vormir gerade beschrieben wurden macht kein sinn zu fahren da lohnt sich die bahnfahrt ne... ich fahre immer im wald auf den bei dh streckn!


----------



## Katrin1985 (22. Mai 2014)

Also Lift am WE reicht. Unter der Woche hab ich kaum Zeit. Weitere SFahrten sind auch okay, aber auf Dauer immer zu ein und der selben Strecke fahren langweilt. Das meinte ich eher  Werde mal nach dem Ochsenkopf googeln


----------



## XCosser (22. Mai 2014)

Ochsenkopf war ich heute und war wieder geil!


----------

